# Hello from Malta



## Charles (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi

I'm Charles and I come from that little island in the middle of the Mediterranean called Malta. Followers of WW2 will have read about the heavy bombing the island suffered at the hands of Italian and German bombers in 1940 to 1942. The Island stood firm, and after 1942 turned to the offensive, serving also as a stepping stone for Allied air forces transferring from North Africa to invade Sicily/Italy.

I joined the Forum some time back but this is my first posting. I am interested in all aspects of aviation as long as it is military. Like many, I prefer WW2 aviation, but the 1950/1960s have a certain fascination for me, too. 

I have pursued the aviation hobby since teens (I am now 59), and have covered all aspects of the hobby (except flying the real thing!) from plastic modelling to writing (I also wrote for Squadron/Signal). I am at present, and for the last few years, in aviation art, painting on canvas in oil or acrylic and specialising mainly in Mediterreanean aviation especially WW2. In due course, and when I get the hang of it, I will post some images of my artwork.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome, hope you stick around


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome but why did you not just use your old login. We got a trip from you because of this.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Charles!

Welcome to the forum!

James.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2006)

Hallo !!!
Welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2006)

i'm sure we'd all love to see examples of your painting, sounds like you've got a very long history in aviation!


----------



## denis (Dec 10, 2006)

hi i am from cardiff wrong flag i have just seen a film on warberton on malta pr pilot just found his p38 and him in germany


----------

